# Need help identifying BMX bikes



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 31, 2022)

A friend of mine is looking to sell these bikes and would like to know about how much they’re worth. I have no idea And would like to help her out.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Aug 31, 2022)

More photos, serial numbers. I have a nephew and son that raced BMX, and I was building a museum 10 years ago.
#1). Mid-late 90s Torker 2.0, last of the good Torkers
#2). Possible PK Ripper
#3). Late 90s (I believe) Redline
#4). Mid 1990s SE Racing Quadangle
#5). Mid 1990s Dyno, is it 20" or 24" wheels?
Photos of serial numbers and headtubes may help.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 1, 2022)

My nephew beleves the #2 bike to be a PK Ripper. If so it is probably the best bike in the group.
Prices are harder to give, I always say it is worth every dime of whatever someone will give, but certainly less than what the investors expect to make off them. 
The recent $2700 Krate Disc Brake rear wheels on eBay are a prime example. Some buttmunch can think he will get that all day long, but at the end of the day (week, month, year or lifetime you pick) he is still the proud if not ignorant or greedy owner of one. 
To be honest, it looks like one I built from parts about 10 years ago for about $300 including the tire.
You can look them up by the names I gave and see what they sell for, or if you need me to I could do it for you but I would need a couple days to get caught up on the ones I am researching already.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Sep 1, 2022)

I cannot find the PK Ripper model like this in a quick Google search. I will try to verify more before I commit to it being a PK Ripper.
BMX Museum would have one but it would take a while to go through the thousands of BMX models on that site.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Sep 1, 2022)

#2 is a mid 80s mongoose FS-1 freestyle frame


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 1, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> My nephew beleves the #2 bike to be a PK Ripper. If so it is probably the best bike in the group.
> Prices are harder to give, I always say it is worth every dime of whatever someone will give, but certainly less than what the investors expect to make off them.
> The recent $2700 Krate Disc Brake rear wheels on eBay are a prime example. Some buttmunch can think he will get that all day long, but at the end of the day (week, month, year or lifetime you pick) he is still the proud if not ignorant or greedy owner of one.
> To be honest, it looks like one I built from parts about 10 years ago for about $300 including the tire.
> You can look them up by the names I gave and see what they sell for, or if you need me to I could do it for you but I would need a couple days to get caught up on the ones I am researching already.



She’s looking to get $200 each is that realistic ?


----------



## sworley (Sep 1, 2022)

Glenn Rhein said:


> She’s looking to get $200 each is that realistic ?



Wow, yes. And a good deal for the buyer!


----------



## lordscool (Sep 1, 2022)

2 looks kinda like a Hoop D Mongoose


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 2, 2022)

In todays BMX market id say $200 each is full retail. The Torker is a 90s re-introduction and could be worth 200 to the right person. The 24" Dyno in the last picture is worth more because it can be ridden, but its still a VFR and not a GT. The SE quadrangle looks cool but its the very heavy and not desirable as the early models. The redline is not much of anything. The Mongoose could be collectable to the right person, but there is a lot of them still out there with the OG paint. Overall its a great pile of parts and definitely great projects to the right person, but if you are looking to make money off it all it might take a while.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Sep 3, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your input


----------

